# An iprovement for all Breckwell owners



## brack86svo (Jan 26, 2013)

I have to first thank jtakeman for helping to point me in the right direction.

I have a Breckwell Big E. In my opinion, the biggest downfall with the stove was that it couldn't really operate very well on the high/low setting, and it doesn't have a auger to stir the burn pot. This post will help you fix the high/low problem.

Kozi makes a control board that they call the MX2. This board is a direct fit into the Big E. The boards side by side look exactly the same, with the exception of the Kozi has a few different components on the board. The Breckwell board has locations for these components, so I would have to assume the are made by the same manufacturer, then sold to the OEM's.

With the MX2 board installed in my Big E, I can run the stove on high/low off of a thermostat. I installed the board, got it running, set it on level 4, adjusted the air damper and it works perfect. When the thermostat isn't calling for heat, the level kicks down to 1 and doesn't blow the fire out.

The board cost me $300. Part number CBDKZ001. I only found one place online that would answer the phone when I called.

If you have a Breckwell that uses the same board as the Big E, would like to have a board that has variable combustion speed so you can run the stove on high/low, and not blow the fire out on low... the Kozi MX2 board may be the one for you.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love a thermostat on my 2700...


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't thank me, You deserve all the points for taken the chance to try it. I new the board would physically fit, But wasn't sure the feed rate would be exceptable. We trieds the NPS45 board with a breckwell. But had issues in the higher feed rates over flowing the smaller burnpot. The owner found a old style large pot from a pre 2004 stove and it was OK. He ended up selling the breckwell after restoring to stock form. Sold all the other stuff separately. This would have been the next board we would have tried. Since I lost the play unit I was only guessing at if it would really work.

Thank you for trying it and sharing with the group!  I am tickled its working for you. Keep an eye on it, I'd tread lightely unit its ran for a few solid days. Them little burnpots make me nervous!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 26, 2013)

mr coffee said:


> I'd love a thermostat on my 2700...


 
Digital board?


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 26, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> I have to first thank jtakeman for helping to point me in the right direction.
> 
> I have a Breckwell Big E. In my opinion, the biggest downfall with the stove was that it couldn't really operate very well on the high/low setting, and it doesn't have a auger to stir the burn pot. This post will help you fix the high/low problem.
> 
> ...


 
Does the Kozi board also do On/Off with the T-Stat?
The pic I just attached below answer's my question. LOL


----------



## khenault (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a link to the manual:
http://www.kozistoves.com/Manuals/MX2.pdf


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

The Kozi board does everything the Breckwell board, plus variable combustion. The reason I tried to find a solution was, when it got really cold, and with running the stove in on/off, the stove would short cycle. Basically, with a full 1 degree swing on the thermostat, the thermostat would call for heat before the stove cooled down. This would cause it fill up the burn pot but, never light.

If you run your Big E on a thermostat, this is a upgrade that is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

mr coffee said:


> I'd love a thermostat on my 2700...


 
From a quick search for a P2700 manual, it shows that it uses the same board as the Big E. Can you post a picture of your control panel?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 27, 2013)

You crazy kids!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 27, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> You crazy kids!


 
Well, you were grossing about not being paid attention to, after awhile, folks find ways around impediments.

Remember kids you are making frankenstoves do nothing that removes or changes a safety.

*The stove gods have not approved these changes, yada, yada, ouch that fire is hot*


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 27, 2013)

If something bad happens you can be in a little trouble with insurance, code officials, and the law. 

Fyi


----------



## smoke show (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm sure if his house burned down the first thing they would check is the control board in his pellet stove. If it survived.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> The Kozi board does everything the Breckwell board, plus variable combustion. The reason I tried to find a solution was, when it got really cold, and with running the stove in on/off, the stove would short cycle. Basically, with a full 1 degree swing on the thermostat, the thermostat would call for heat before the stove cooled down. This would cause it fill up the burn pot but, never light.
> 
> If you run your Big E on a thermostat, this is a upgrade that is worth it in my opinion.


 
Not only that, But we found that just slowing the blower speed down and leaving the damper alone. The units started to produce more heat. There is a thread somewhere where we put a rheastat on the combustion blower to reduce its speed. Each stove we tried it on seemed to gain heat output. The Kozi board is doing the same thing IMHO.

I never could find a feed rate chart on the Kozi. If you have some free time maybe time it in the all the heat ranges? Info needed would be Auger on time and the delay time between each feed. Then we could compare to the Breckwell feed chart.

Here's a link for the board.

http://www.countryhearthstoves.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=32&=SID

The NPS45 board is also a close candidate, But you would need to tweak the programs feed rate for the smaller Breckwell burnpot. It has a re-programmable AVR that if someone new the code, It could be adjusted accordingly. I have the programmer, But never did read the chip and did any playing. I don't know coding at all. But have programmed chips in the past.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 27, 2013)

You would hope not. At least he did not post it on Facebook or something similar. 

Eric


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> If something bad happens you can be in a little trouble with insurance, code officials, and the law.
> 
> Fyi


 
Board still retains all the factory safeties. Only differance is feed rate and variable blowers. Don't you have a stove to clean before it burns your house down?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 27, 2013)

Hold on I smell smoke.  My bad it is bacon.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Digital board?


no..mine is not digital...


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

mr coffee said:


> no..mine is not digital...


 
It still can be done. Breckwell has a retrofit kit, You would need a wiring harness from the upgrade kit(I'll see if I can find a part number) and The new digital board.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Does the Kozi board also do On/Off with the T-Stat?
> The pic I just attached below answer's my question. LOL


 
Don, Can you get these and offer a hearth discount for the members? I think you might be selling a few!


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I'm sure if his house burned down the first thing they would check is the control board in his pellet stove. If it survived.


 
If my stove is a source of a fire and burns up, the homemade boiler I installed in the stove will get me in far more trouble then the board will. The Breckwell and Kozi board look basically identical side by side. My Kozi board has a switch to select the different modes, so I could swap the Kozi skin with the Breckwell skin and it would look factory. Like I said though, my boiler conversion will get me in trouble long before the control board.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> It still can be done. Breckwell has a retrofit kit, You would need a wiring harness from the upgrade kit(I'll see if I can find a part number) and The new digital board.


 
I did see that a few times. Breckwell has a "update" for that older board that should essential be no issue to the UL rating since it is approved by the OEM


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Not only that, But we found that just slowing the blower speed down and leaving the damper alone. The units started to produce more heat. There is a thread somewhere where we put a rheastat on the combustion blower to reduce its speed. Each stove we tried it on seemed to gain heat output. The Kozi board is doing the same thing IMHO.
> 
> I never could find a feed rate chart on the Kozi. If you have some free time maybe time it in the all the heat ranges? Info needed would be Auger on time and the delay time between each feed. Then we could compare to the Breckwell feed chart.
> 
> ...


 
I will try to get the rates. It is supposed to warm up mid week into the 60's and might be a good time to do some tinkering.

When I first put the board in and fired it up, I told you the burn pot filled almost all the way up before lighting. I shut it down yesterday to clean it, mainly to see how it was burning, and when I fired it back up, it filled the pot "normal", half way when it lit. Almost seems like it's getting better the more it runs. I'm sure it can't learn but, it almost seems as if it did.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the wiring harness numbers from the C-E-950 Circuit Board Upgrade Kit to upgrade the analog stoves.





*C-E-UH1000 wiring harness.*

Maybe our buddy don2222 can help us here too?


----------



## smoke show (Jan 27, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> If my stove is a source of a fire and burns up, the homemade boiler I installed in the stove will get me in far more trouble then the board will. The Breckwell and Kozi board look basically identical side by side. My Kozi board has a switch to select the different modes, so I could swap the Kozi skin with the Breckwell skin and it would look factory. Like I said though, my boiler conversion will get me in trouble long before the control board.


I guess I should have used the _sarcastic_ font. haha. i was just poking fun. i think thats great. maybe jay is useful after all?


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I guess I should have used the _sarcastic_ font. haha. i was just poking fun. i think thats great. maybe jay is useful after all?


 
And what have you done lately beside stir up trouble?


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 27, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I guess I should have used the _sarcastic_ font. haha. i was just poking fun. i think thats great. maybe jay is useful after all?


 
I knew your post was rooted in sarcasm but, I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> And what have you done lately beside stir up trouble?


nothing. I like it that way.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 27, 2013)

not affiliated or sleeping with anybody...no claims made taken as Gospel, and I love the smell of bacon



 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRECKWEL-CIRCUIT-BOARD-DIG-UPGRADE-A-E-950KIT-1PART-/270617064732


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2013)

mr coffee said:


> not affiliated or sleeping with anybody...no claims made taken as Gospel, and I love the smell of bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Take note that the board RPM must match the auger RPM for proper stove operation. If you use a 1 RPM board you'd need to change to a 1 RPM auger motor.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been running the stove with this new board now since Friday. I was cleaning the burn pot everyday before. Now I ran it for two days without cleaning and the pot looked like I had only run it for one. So far, so good.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2013)

It may have a longer purge cycle during shutdown?

Keep us posted.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

It didn't seem any longer. I think the burn pot wasn't as clogged up due to the stove staying hot, instead of cooling off and heating up. I really wish this stove had a pot stirrer.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> It didn't seem any longer. I think the burn pot wasn't as clogged up due to the stove staying hot, instead of cooling off and heating up. I really wish this stove had a pot stirrer.


 
You'll have to step over to the darkside to get that!


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

As much as I have moded this stove, I'm not against figuring out a way to have it stir as well. I know I need a pot with a rounded bottom and a auger motor. The rest I can fabricate or have my machine shop make for me. It very well may be my spring/summer project.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

I was thinking something along the lines of this.


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm doing a cost analysis ... I think I'd rather move this stove into the basement and by a newer used stove for a few hundred more dollars


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> As much as I have moded this stove, I'm not against figuring out a way to have it stir as well. I know I need a pot with a rounded bottom and a auger motor. The rest I can fabricate or have my machine shop make for me. It very well may be my spring/summer project.


 
You might need a new controller if you decide to add the agitator to this. The agitator on mine has a seperate feed from the controller to just run the ag independently from the auger motor. I suppose you could use the auger motors circuit. But becareful not to over load it or you'll cook the triacs. Maybe adding a relay?

Anyway here is a link to the company that makes these stove boards. Cool stuff there if you browse around. My stove uses the DHC4110 series. Chip is reprogrammable with an AVR programmer. Just need a coder on our side(hint). 

http://www.appconx.com/products/controlsystems.html


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

That board looks like a direct fit. I checked the wiring diagram and it looks like it adds a plug for the agitator. Does yours have variable combustion?


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

Found the answer. I should have tried this board. I can do a realy with mine and make it work. I will just have to make sure it doesn't agitate too often and create an issue.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> That board looks like a direct fit. I checked the wiring diagram and it looks like it adds a plug for the agitator. Does yours have variable combustion?


 
Yes, I wouldn't buy another fixed blower speed stove. So does the M55 stove.

M55 may work with the lager burnpot. Omega/Maxx-M(Mine) would have way too much power.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 29, 2013)

I may try the relay thing. I really do not want to buy another control board. I may also have to make my own burn pot. The agitator wouldn't be hard to make but, making the burn pot with a near perfect radius in relation to the agitator will be a challenge. This will certainly wait until spring. I will enjoy having my variable combustion for now.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 30, 2013)

What I was sold on by the DHC4110 is it has 5 trim settings for each heat range. Great for tweaking for different pellets and multifuels. Why, you could always sell this board to another breckwell owner. And move up to the M55 board. It already has the agitator control built in.

Are you going to order the Breckwell burnpot and agitator from their multifuel unit? SP6000 IIRC.

I thought this thread would have enticed a few more breckwell owners into looking for improvements. Maybe they all sold em off?


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been running my Big E this way for the last 8 years[ HIGH /LOW] with original board and the new one Eric from Kinsmans sold me ,  once you set the damper to the right setting  , I have never had any problems with fire going out. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 31, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> What I was sold on by the DHC4110 is it has 5 trim settings for each heat range. Great for tweaking for different pellets and multifuels. Why, you could always sell this board to another breckwell owner. And move up to the M55 board. It already has the agitator control built in.
> 
> Are you going to order the Breckwell burnpot and agitator from their multifuel unit? SP6000 IIRC.
> 
> I thought this thread would have enticed a few more breckwell owners into looking for improvements. Maybe they all sold em off?


 
I'm sure I could sell it to someone.

I'm not sure wha burn pot I will go with yet. It would great to find a place nearby that stocks burn pots that I could buy and return till I found something that seemed like it would fit well.

Yeah, I would have thought it would have excited some Breckwell owners like it did me.


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 31, 2013)

buildingmaint said:


> I have been running my Big E this way for the last 8 years[ HIGH /LOW] with original board and the new one Eric from Kinsmans sold me , once you set the damper to the right setting , I have never had any problems with fire going out. Just my .02 cents.


 
What setting do you run the stove when on high?


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2013)

buildingmaint said:


> I have been running my Big E this way for the last 8 years[ HIGH /LOW] with original board and the new one Eric from Kinsmans sold me , once you set the damper to the right setting , I have never had any problems with fire going out. Just my .02 cents.


 
I'm betting your high is heat range 2. The damper possition between low and heat range 2 isn't that big a difference. When you go from heat range 3 or higher to low the difference is great enough(damper has to be opened more) that the fire will go out. It may be fine for short periods, but the longer time between low and high the greater the chance it will go out.

Some of the bigE's had ecessive air flow issues. These units had issues even going from low to heat range 2 and the fire would go out or smoulder enough to smoke the house up. Not to mention that the air flow issue was enough that they didn't produce heat as well as they should. These units were enhanced by putting a rheostat in the combustion blower circuit to reduce blower speed. help the issue greatly.

Your early bigE didn't have the issues the newer units have. Count your blessings and what works for you may not for someone else............ This will help those with issues. Cheaper than the route I took as I replaced my stove and lost a good bit of money in the process.

Ever wonder why Eric doesn't sell breckwells anymore?


----------



## brack86svo (Jan 31, 2013)

I could kind of get away before with running 3 on high/low but, the fire would smoke real bad and even sometimes blow out. With the new board, I run 4 as my high, and it burns great on low. I'm not sure if the combustion speed is creating more heat, it makes sense that it would though. I noticed that the stove doesn't run very long on high and I seem to be using less pellets.
That being said, my thread should have said "for most" Breckwell owners.

If my stove didn't come with the house, I'm not sure that it would have been my first choice.


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 31, 2013)

I run on 3 high , fire has not gone out since I learned where to set the damper, some times it will go out , but I find that the damper has been moved by my cats I assume or the cleaning lady [ I marked the damper shaft with a sharpie , so I can go back to right setting] , watch it go out tonight.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2013)

buildingmaint said:


> I run on 3 high , fire has not gone out since I learned where to set the damper, some times it will go out , but I find that the damper has been moved by my cats I assume or the cleaning lady [ I marked the damper shaft with a sharpie , so I can go back to right setting] , watch it go out tonight.


 
Nah, You'll be fine.


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been running the Kozi board for about a week and half. The stove has never run better. I'm burning less pellets. I have no more issues with the stove not re-lighting in the middle of the night, since now I can run it on high/low. I have also noticed that I can go a lot longer in between burn pot cleans. A lot of what I read, the on/off setting will cause more build up due to the cooling and heating constantly. Before running the stove high/low, I had to clean the burn pot everyday.

I know there are a lot better stoves out there. If you already have a Breckwell, this is well worth the money to make the stove run the way it should.

There hasn't been a lot interest in this but, I will keep updating incase someone with this issue stumbles upon this thread, and can be helped by it.


----------



## bonesy (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely interested in using the Kozi board but I just broke down and bought a new AE-401 for $250. I replaced the igniter and it still didn't solve my issue. The problems I am seeing all lead to a bad board. If this new board solves the problem, I'll resell it and get a Kozi and run on hi-low mode with the thermostat.


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 5, 2013)

There is one website that had the Kozi board for $252. If you google Kozi Parts, I think it's the first sight that pops up. I kept my extra Breckwell board, just incase the Kozi board ever fails. I like to have spare parts sitting around, especially since this stove is the only source of heat I have, with the exception of electric baseboard in two of the four bedrooms.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> There is one website that had the Kozi board for $252. If you google Kozi Parts, I think it's the first sight that pops up. I kept my extra Breckwell board, just incase the Kozi board ever fails. I like to have spare parts sitting around, especially since this stove is the only source of heat I have, with the exception of electric baseboard in two of the four bedrooms.


 

Here's the link. I never ordered from them, So not sure how good the service is. Might want to call em to get a feel for them?

http://www.countryhearthstoves.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=32&=SID


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 5, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Here's the link. I never ordered from them, So not sure how good the service is. Might want to call em to get a feel for them?
> 
> http://www.countryhearthstoves.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=32&=SID


 
That's the one. When I was looking for one, I called them twice and they never answered. The first time was MLK day, so I though maybe they were closed for the holiday. I called the Tuesday after and didn't get an answer either. I won't order from online places unless someone can answer the phone, and put their hand on what I'm ordering.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> I've been running the Kozi board for about a week and half. The stove has never run better. I'm burning less pellets. I have no more issues with the stove not re-lighting in the middle of the night, since now I can run it on high/low. I have also noticed that I can go a lot longer in between burn pot cleans. A lot of what I read, the on/off setting will cause more build up due to the cooling and heating constantly. Before running the stove high/low, I had to clean the burn pot everyday.
> 
> I know there are a lot better stoves out there. If you already have a Breckwell, this is well worth the money to make the stove run the way it should.
> 
> There hasn't been a lot interest in this but, I will keep updating incase someone with this issue stumbles upon this thread, and can be helped by it.


 
You say its burning less pellets, But are you getting about the same heat? Glad your liken this. Hope it helps others too! 

Ever do the timing?


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 5, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You say its burning less pellets, But are you getting about the same heat? Glad your liken this. Hope it helps others too!
> 
> Ever do the timing?


 
The only thing I have to gauge the amount of heat is my boiler coil insert. I'm not seeing anymore of a rise with the inlet water temperature and the outlet. I still have the same 15 degree rise. I think I'm burning less for the obvious reason, the stove stays hot all the time.

I have not had a chance to do the timing. I've been busy at work and usually exhausted by the time I get home. I will try to get on it soon, once we have a decently warm day.


----------



## johnny59 (Oct 30, 2015)

brack86svo said:


> I have to first thank jtakeman for helping to point me in the right direction.
> 
> I have a Breckwell Big E. In my opinion, the biggest downfall with the stove was that it couldn't really operate very well on the high/low setting, and it doesn't have a auger to stir the burn pot. This post will help you fix the high/low problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparkle4036 (Mar 14, 2016)

brack86svo said:


> I could kind of get away before with running 3 on high/low but, the fire would smoke real bad and even sometimes blow out. With the new board, I run 4 as my high, and it burns great on low. I'm not sure if the combustion speed is creating more heat, it makes sense that it would though. I noticed that the stove doesn't run very long on high and I seem to be using less pellets.
> That being said, my thread should have said "for most" Breckwell owners.
> 
> If my stove didn't come with the house, I'm not sure that it would have been my first choice.


Do any of the OME boards have the variable combustion speed


----------



## Sparkle4036 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sparkle4036 said:


> Do any of the OME boards have the variable combustion speed


It seems that my board does the variable speed and it works well on hi/low not sure if is variable speed on different settings l leave it on 3. Does this sound right not sure to try and turn the speed down on the exhaust fan  cause I think the heat is not what it should be? Any one know what I should do?


----------

